# SWbuckmaster made the Eastmans Bowhunting Journal



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes indeedy, I opened my magazine yesterday as it came through my door to find SW the Buckmaster showing off his nice buckie on page 65.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Atta boy Scott! By Scott I mean Scott W, although Scott M posting this deserves an atta boy as well.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have not got mine yet but Congrats Scott! Nice job!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Which issue and what page Scott? How's that cold weather out in Rock Springs:?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what I haven't killed a buck for 2 years. I gave them an article 2 years ago but they never contacted me so who is this poser posing as me!

I guess I will have to see when the mag comes to my door.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone have the article they can post online?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

katorade said:


> Anyone have the article they can post online?


Ya, I don't wanna buy the magazine either... :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

o I saw the article Its a three sentence write up that i didn't write with my photo attached. Still cool though


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have the article they can post online?
> ...


Pretty much sums it up Tex, no one can afford dem magazines anyways just the rich archers.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> o I saw the article Its a three sentence write up that i didn't write with my photo attached. Still cool though


I guess they figured what you said in an entire story and article, they could sum it up in 3 sentances. Nice pic. You surely still have the story on your computer and since they didn't see your obvious talent, try posting it on here for us to read.

I sent my archery Elk story to Huntin' fool this year and they will most likely do the same with mine.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol I looked last night for it and i couldnt find it. I think its on my home computer somewhere. 
I sent the story to http://www.hardymagz.com/Magazines/ I have also sent them a few more stories of mine so have a look at hardymagz and tell me what you think of this magazine and if my stories are crap or not.


----------

